# Benigni e TuttoDante: flop milionario sulla Rai. Ascolti bassi



## admin (28 Marzo 2013)

Questa volta è andata male. La *trasmissione di Roberto Benigni, TuttoDante*, in onda su Rai 2, si è rivelata un *flop*: gli ascolti sono precipitati dall'8,5% alla metà, 4,5%. La cultura, in televisione, sembra non funzionare più. La Rai, che si aspettava ascolti almeno intorno al 15%, è delusa. E l'operazione, dal punto di vista economico, è stata pesantissima per le casse della televisione pubblica: si narra di un *contratto da quasi 6 milioni di euro per le 12 serate complessive*. Il direttore di Rai 2, Teodoli, sta pensando di spostare il programma e collocarlo in *seconda serata*.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Marzo 2013)

Evviva, così ci ridanno le veline...

20 di tv spazzatura ha lobotomizzato gli italiani. bisogna insistere

La rai deve trasmettere programmi di qualità e informativi punto.
gli share d'ascolto competono alle televisioni commerciali
Grillo in questo ha più che ragione

nb comunque se si è speso veramente quella cifra qualche manetta non guasterebbe


----------



## #Dodo90# (28 Marzo 2013)

Sinceramente la Divina Commedia mi ha rotto le scatole da quando al liceo ho dovuto imparare a memoria le parafrasi di interi capitoli


----------



## juventino (28 Marzo 2013)

Ma di cosa ci stupiamo?Siamo nel paese dove fa il record di ascolti in tv Affari Tuoi. Dove il più grande incasso al cinema lo fa Checco Zalone. Dove chiunque ormai può scrivere un libro (persino Cassano). Dove cani e porci sono considerati intellettuali. Dove il Grande Fratello va avanti da quasi quindici anni (!!!). Dove persino la televisione di stato trasmette più di un reality (tv spazzatura). Sinceramente non vedo proprio motivo di stupirsi.


----------



## cris (28 Marzo 2013)

ma quanto godo


----------



## Now i'm here (28 Marzo 2013)

il programma cmq è stato pubblicizzato da schifo. 

per altri eventi, tipo sanremo, iniziano a parlarne 3 mesi prima, e martellano le reti con spot che ne ricordano la messa in onda. 
io la tv la guardo molto e lo spot del programma di benigni l'avrò visto si e no un paio di volte. 

l'altra volta, quando ha fatto quella serata unica sulla costituzione invece ricordo un gran battage pubblicitario. 

tra l'altro io inizialmente pensavo fossero addirittura repliche, dato che le serate su Dante le aveva già fatte.


----------



## Darren Marshall (28 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa ci stupiamo?Siamo nel paese dove fa il record di ascolti in tv Affari Tuoi. Dove il più grande incasso al cinema lo fa Checco Zalone. Dove chiunque ormai può scrivere un libro (persino Cassano). Dove cani e porci sono considerati intellettuali. Dove il Grande Fratello va avanti da quasi quindici anni (!!!). Dove persino la televisione di stato trasmette più di un reality (tv spazzatura). Sinceramente non vedo proprio motivo di stupirsi.


.


----------



## Fabriman94 (28 Marzo 2013)

Se Benigni non fa ascolti un motivo c'è, perchè probabilmente non lo hanno pubblicizzato abbastanza come le altre volte, al di là del fatto che qui in Italia pochi sono interessati alla cultura.


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma di cosa ci stupiamo?Siamo nel paese dove fa il record di ascolti in tv Affari Tuoi. Dove il più grande incasso al cinema lo fa Checco Zalone. Dove chiunque ormai può scrivere un libro (persino Cassano). Dove cani e porci sono considerati intellettuali. Dove il Grande Fratello va avanti da quasi quindici anni (!!!). Dove persino la televisione di stato trasmette più di un reality (tv spazzatura). Sinceramente non vedo proprio motivo di stupirsi.



Penso non ci sia molto altro da dire. Io comunque ho visto un paio di puntate, però non mi sono piaciute granchè e penso che benigni in generale sia un personaggio molto sopravvalutato.


----------



## Ale (29 Marzo 2013)

alla faccia della spending review


----------



## Fabriman94 (29 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso non ci sia molto altro da dire. Io comunque ho visto un paio di puntate, però non mi sono piaciute granchè e penso che benigni in generale sia un personaggio molto sopravvalutato.


Ma infatti. Benigni è uno di quelli che anche se facesse un programma sulle sue scorregge, farebbe parecchi ascolti. Significa che ha sbagliato veramente lui stavolta.


----------



## Graxx (29 Marzo 2013)

il mio pensiero...questo era la uallera di Troisi...poi ha vinto l'Oscar e adesso si atteggia ad intellettuale...dice che a dicembre interpreterà i 10 comandamenti...ridicolo...ogni suo discorso va a finire su Berlusconi...io non lo sopporto proprio...


----------



## juventino (29 Marzo 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Penso non ci sia molto altro da dire. Io comunque ho visto un paio di puntate, però non mi sono piaciute granchè e penso che benigni in generale sia un personaggio molto sopravvalutato.



Ma si questo è vero, alla fine ognuno ha i suoi gusti (Benigni non fa impazzire nemmeno me, per dire). Semplicemente trovo vergognoso da parte della tv di stato (che tra l'altro ha più di un canale) la sola idea tagliare un programma di cultura per via degli ascolti, che dovrebbero interessare solo televisioni commerciali.


----------

